# Rod building Show Report



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Well being VERY new to rod building (aka still trying to decide if I want to do it or not) the High Point show was very cool! Lots of good info and cool stuff to look at. Met a bunch of cool people and got a couple cool things (AL gimble for big rod, Hats, lots of info). Everyone was very helpful to a newbie. Jury is still out on if I want to get into the hobby or not (mostly due to expense and the wife) but seems like a lot of fun!!! If you get a chance to go tomorrow I would definitely go!


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Went sat. myself. Alot of good info, picked up 3 of the surf rocket blanks that mudhole sells. Fishsticks had some excellent buys on batson guides that were discontunied. Bought 3 sets and should have bought 20. May have to try the new K series guides on a 9' that I am going to build. Sound like just the thing for fireline.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I went too, very interesting. I had no idea there were so many people involved in it. 
I too am new to it and trying to decide if this would be something I'd like to get into. Can anyone give us newbies an Idea of start up cost and list of must have supplies and equipment to get going.

Chuck, let us know when you plan to have your get-together in Salisbury. I would be very interested in a smaller venue for some hands on and Q&A.
By the way, Tylers work on Tommy's rod was absolutely awesome. The pics do it no justice. He is a very talented young man. Give him a thumbs up for me.

Oh......Anyone else think that the wizard doing the wrap seminar looked like Adam Sandler?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> I went too, very interesting. I had no idea there were so many people involved in it.
> I too am new to it and trying to decide if this would be something I'd like to get into. Can anyone give us newbies an Idea of start up cost and list of must have supplies and equipment to get going.
> 
> Chuck, let us know when you plan to have your get-together in Salisbury. I would be very interested in a smaller venue for some hands on and Q&A.
> ...


LMAO, That was Billy Vivona. Great Guy.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

This was my third show and this was by far the best show yet. Nowhere can you walk into one place and come out with more knowledge of rodbuilding than there. The seminars are golden. 

Racewire, you really don't need anything special to start building rods. You will need something to support the rod which could be v-notches cut in a $1 cardboard box or you can you use a $800+ renzetti wrapper. Some people just sit in a chair and support the rod with their legs. Your choice. Other than that you don't need any "special tools". You just need the components you plan to use on your rod which can drastically vary in price depending one what you use. 

Just be warned that if you start, it is very addictive and hard to quit.


----------



## thomastbass (Feb 3, 2010)

I went to the rodbuilding show Saturday, It was my first show. Wow very cool. Wealth of information and great people. I would like to thank Tommy Farmer for introducing me to so many great contacts. Billy Vivona is the man, but the jury still out on the wig.


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Billy Madison - "Want to touch the hiney!!" - I get that a lot, and on Sunday when my beard grew in a little scruffy - I looked like David Blaine. 

Where were all teh jokes on SAturday when I was wearing the wig? I had a great time, the ENTIRE weekend, before, after during the show - have fun in this craft, that's what it's about. 

One of the things that I enjoyed most, was seeing the 2 little girls wearing NERBs tee shirts, & Tyler sporting a NERB hat & tee. Tyler's work = incredible, and it's only going to get better. HE's also a lot of fun to be around, smiling and laughing, and he was a great helper during the seminar.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have to say that I had a great time. The people were awesome, that was the best part. Tyler was treated like a super star all weekend. To any of you guys around me wanting to get started, send me a pm and we can set a time to get together one on one and I will help you out any way I can. This is a great craft, and unfortunatly a dying art. I am very passionate about this, and want to help promote the craft. I hate that I missed you guys, I was probably in a siminar or trying to track Tyler down again....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mr Bass,

It was my pleasure. Great to have company for the trip up and trip home.

The show was outstanding. Met lots of great people and talked until my throat was sore.... 

Tyler did indeed do a great job on the rod. Very impressive.

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

any body get good deals? i should have went. im still in the market for a power wrapper. =T


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tommy, I apprecaite you taking the time to stop over and introduce yourself to me. I apologize for not being able to talk with you more, but it was nice to meet you.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Good deals...Well got a couple VERY nice hats (esp considering that trade show hats usually suck!) and a verndor GAVE me a AL gimble for my new heaver That seems like a good deal to me. Other than that my buddy got a couple trash can blanks for his first builds.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Billy 40 said:


> Tommy, I apprecaite you taking the time to stop over and introduce yourself to me. I apologize for not being able to talk with you more, but it was nice to meet you.


No problem Billy. You were a busy guy.

Once I got over to the Fish Sticks booth time seemed to go into warp drive...lol. Met a lot of good people and talked fishing rods until i almost lost my voice.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tommy said:


> until i almost lost my voice.


 I didn't know that was possible! LMAO

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

thekingfeeder said:


> I didn't know that was possible! LMAO
> 
> Robert


I've got many faults, but shyness isn't one of them... 

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tommy said:


> I've got many faults, but shyness isn't one of them...
> 
> Tommy


I saw first hand. 

Robert


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

eric said:


> any body get good deals? i should have went. im still in the market for a power wrapper. =T


I was able to get a pretty good deal on a Pacific Bay power wrapper from the Donart booth. Five bucks cheaper than they have it listed on their site plus I saved the shipping cost.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

thekingfeeder said:


> I saw first hand.
> 
> Robert


Shyness was never a fault of your either Robert.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I was there for a while Saturday, and got to see some old friends and make a few new ones. Had to bail a little early, I'm still sporting a cane and the new knee didn't want to keep up with me so I packed it in a little early.

Billy, sorry I missed you before we left; we stopped back by your booth a little after 1pm so I could get some more of the varigated foam blocks and a hat. Glad we got to talk for a few moments earlier in the day. My wife talks about you a lot; I'm not sure what that's all about  I introduce her to dozens of guys everywhere we go, and you're the only one she talks about, on top of that she wears her NERBS shirts a lot, WEIRD!!!

I found a few good deals and met a couple folks that I only knew from the boards; all in all a great day.

I would like to see more surf and offshore offerings from the vendors, always plenty of lite rods; not really what I need.

Good show, and the weather was great. Good to see everyone, and sorry I didn't get to meet a few more friends from the boards.

Walt


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Walt, dont' feel bad - I'm a little "unique", that's why she remembers me, lol. I'm glad tohear she wears her NERB shirts, I wear mine all the time. Sorry I missed you, that Vari Swirl EVA is pretty cool, quite a bit of it sold so I'm looking forward to seeing people making grips with it.


----------



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

I did not know that King Billy ventured this far south!LOL Tommy I somehow missed you at High Point but wanted to meet you and ask questions about your blank. Everyone else I met from NC and VA that stopped at the Nerbs booth and hung out were great. Met a lot of good people and new freinds and got to learn and share a bit of info.. This is what it's all about!!


----------

